# Pubic Bone Pain??



## !Chrissie!

Ok for about 2 days now i have been having like pubic bone pressure and soreness. Today it has lasted almost all day. It feels almost like a period cramp, but different. My pubic bone feels like someone is pushing on it, or pulling it apart. It's not terribly painful, but achey feeling...almost like a backache lol. I have one of those too...basically my whole entire pelvis/lower back area HURTS. I have been feeling stretchy/twinges right at the top of my pubic bone, and on both sides of it. Right beside where my legs connect to my body beside my pubic bone feels sore and bruised almost. I'm hoping that this is all good. I have been having a few crampy moments here and there, but i'm only getting gobs of lotiony/slimy white cm, which i know is a good sign lol. 

As long as i'm not bleeding i guess that i can't complain huh?
Anyone else dealing with the pubic bone pain?


----------



## Serene123

Normal :)!


----------



## Jenny

Thats normal, just the stretching ligaments. It only gets worse later when the baby starts getting bigger and starts putting a lot of pressure on the joints and ligaments. I have that now :cry:and it feels like someone hit me with a sledgehammer.


----------



## PitBullMommy

I just hit 12 weeks and it has gotten WAY worse the past few days. Completely normal!


----------



## honeybunch2k7

I have it,too. I also have it to wear I can pop (like someone would do their knuckles) where my femurs and pelvic bone meet. SO says it sounds painful!


----------



## Jules

My pelvic bone has been aching for around three days now gets really bad as it gets to the end of the day! So your not alone!


----------



## !Chrissie!

I also noticed that whenever i have a sudden burst of energy (exercise, running from DH, playing with doggies) that i get cramp type pains afterwords. My pubic bone mainly hurts when i've been sitting down for long periods of time. Right now i'm having aches and pains down there...like a period cramp but not...lol. It's in a different place like right behind/above my pubic bone. It's nice to hurt lol. I know that that sounds weird, but it's all i have right now to remind me that i'm pregnant, that and sore nips!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Are you bones clicking at all? If they are get it seen too this was happening to me at the beginning on an off and I was fobbed off and this week Ive been in so much pain!


----------



## mummy2ellie

im feeling the exact same sorta pain in the pevic area but seems to be more on my right side! and im getting the same white cm, and im 36 and a half weeks pregnant.


----------



## sara874

it is normal don't worry but if it's getting heavy you should talk to your doctor:hugs:


----------



## Alybob

Ive been getting pretty similar pains, and guess i can just put it down to stretching etc but i did come across an article from babyworld which is probably worth reading, if you are getting severe pubic/ back pains

The forum wont let me post the link because i havent posted 10 posts on this forum so if you type in google : pelvic joint pain, a babyworld link should come up

xxx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Alybob said:


> Ive been getting pretty similar pains, and guess i can just put it down to stretching etc but i did come across an article from babyworld which is probably worth reading, if you are getting severe pubic/ back pains
> 
> The forum wont let me post the link because i havent posted 10 posts on this forum so if you type in google : pelvic joint pain, a babyworld link should come up
> 
> xxx

I have been to see the Midwife today, and she said it is likely to be Pelvic Girdle pains? Yummy! x x x


----------



## cat5

Ok I'm very likely 7 days post o/v. I felt the ovulation.
Yesterday I got jumpy and shaky at 5:30 pm which lasted till 8 pm, then a pain, almost cramp very low in the abdomen feels like behind my pelvic bone towards the front, but closer to the right side. It's still there today. I could swear at a glance my boobs look bigger by a bit (you know when you just stop and notice somethink like "whoa wait a sec"..but the feeling in my abdomen is low in the uterous I think and I noticed myself running to pee more often yesterday. Could this be an early pregnancy symptom? Or wishful thinking? I looked at my boobs again and my nipples are sticking straight out I tried to take a longer look to just see if I was imagining, but they seem bigger. Please answeron both I'm desperate to know and hoping!


----------



## 32Flavours

I've been having the same pain- on the right side, right deep and low by my pelvic bone, like someone's poking it or twisting it. I'm once bitten twice shy, so super cautious and hesitant this time. Last time the first sign I had of issues was bleeding, no cramping before, and it's comforting to 1- not have bleeding and 2- see other people who are just fine who've had this. I don't mean to be a downer by mentioning my past, just being honest.


----------



## doxie.chi

I have the same exact thing with my pubic bone! Im glad I'm not the only one!


----------

